# Bathroom Cabinet



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a cabinet I made for the bathroom to go above the toilet. It is made from A-1 Cherry plywood & Cherry hardwood. Finished with Zar Rosewood stain & sprayed with few coats of polyurathane satin. It is 39"H X 24"W X 7"D. It Will have raised panel doors that I made for it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice, very well done. That is a fine example of good craftsmanship.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a very classy bathroom cabinet James. Nice work!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Outstanding, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, James


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks! I like to see others projects. It does give inspiration & ideas for future work. Thanks again!!

I've been remodeling the house between work. I had to make 2 more of these cabinets for other bathrooms. I did change them a little. The first one had solid cherry shelves that had an Roman Ogee routed into the front & was notched to be almost flush with the face frame. The other 2 were cherry plywood shelves with edge banding & sit behind the face frame. They all use tongue & groove with pocket screws. 

I completed the small bathroom & another bathroom just needs drawers built for the vanity. The kitchen cabinets are in & I just finished & installed the half-blind dovetail drawers last week. I still need to build the pantry & cab above the fridg. 

I have 2 router tables & they got plenty of use. Some of the bits are a matching set & I set each bit up in its own table so it cuts down on setup time. Also helps to remake a part when you make a mistake.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh wow there is another project I wil have to do. I have big home build cabinets in my bath room. They are big 12 inches deep. But not classy like yours. I will have to up grade only mine will have to be bigger.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Nice job I like it,nice clean style 

===========



jlord said:


> Thanks! I like to see others projects. It does give inspiration & ideas for future work. Thanks again!!
> 
> I've been remodeling the house between work. I had to make 2 more of these cabinets for other bathrooms. I did change them a little. The first one had solid cherry shelves that had an Roman Ogee routed into the front & was notched to be almost flush with the face frame. The other 2 were cherry plywood shelves with edge banding & sit behind the face frame. They all use tongue & groove with pocket screws.
> 
> ...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Beuatiful work.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

That is one beautiful cabinet, James. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jlord said:


> I have 2 router tables & they got plenty of use. Some of the bits are a matching set & I set each bit up in its own table so it cuts down on setup time. Also helps to remake a part when you make a mistake.


Mistakes? MISTAKES? We don't make mistakes! That's why we only need one rou.. er, one router per bit we use on a project!  :haha::haha: :lol:


----------

